

Dear Github, your search input frustrates me - lou

First of all I&#x27;d like to thank you for the awesome work you continuously do on github.com. I am a very happy customer since 2008.
It feels that every move you have made was just the one to do at a perfect timing.<p>The only one move you did that I still do not understand is when you redesigned the search input.
Every single time I search for a project I forget to change the drop-down who tell to choose between the current repository or all Github&#x27;s ones.
When I browse github.com 99% of the time I&#x27;m on a project&#x27;s page so every time I have to do deal with this drop-down when it comes to search.
It confuses me because the search is not nested into the project page, but it&#x27;s part of the main Github menu. And everything belongings to the main menu make me think that it will do a global search.<p>So I would prefer two separate inputs: one for the main search and one for the current repository. I understand it takes some extra space, but I don&#x27;t mind scrolling a few pixels more comparing to the frustration it is to do one extra useless search every single time I search for a project.<p>Octokisses,
======
jameswyse
I've had to train myself to use the URL bar instead. I have a 'gh' search
keyword pointing to
[http://github.com/search?q=%s](http://github.com/search?q=%s)

------
wise_young_man
I make the mistake all the time too, but I think you would get a better
response from sending them a message at feedback@github.com.

------
kyllo
Also frustrating that you have to tell it whether you're searching for the
name of a repo or a person.

